# Events and Marketing intern



## caro rose (Mar 1, 2011)

Objective

The primary objective of the internship in Events & Marketing is to gain experience in managing the events organized by EuroCham (Europe Day, Expert Breakfasts, Interchamber Networking) and to deal with the internal and external communication.

Tasks

a) Event Management
o Contribute to the planning and execution of events: invitations, attendance, registrations, payments, promotion of the events, assistance during the event and follow-up
o Liaise with partners, suppliers, members
o Attract sponsors
o Update database of potential participants

b) Communication
o EuroCham Website
• Manage and take care of the events section of EuroCham’s website
• Promote & sell advertisement space on the website 
o e-Newsletter 
• Contribute to the monthly e-newsletter
• Prospect of potential content contributors ike other chambers of commerce and business associations, European Embassies, European companies and experts.
• Update database of recipients
o EuroCham Directory, EuroCham Brochures and Marketing Material
• Liaise with the National Chambers of Commerce and Business Associations of European countries 
• Check and consolidate the content 
• Liaise with suppliers (quotation, delivery...)
• Promote advertisements in the directory and the sale of the directory 

Requirements
o University studies in Marketing, Communication or Business Administration (for interns coming from overseas, a first degree, ie. Bachelor, will need to be completed)
o Fully fluent in English, other European languages are an asset
o Flexibility, outgoing and pro-active attitude and ability to work in a multicultural environment
o Ability to work in a small team, multitasking, good organizational skills and accuracy at work
o Very good computer skills
o Candidates from all nationalities are welcome to apply

Duration: 4-6 months 

Application
Please send a CV with cover letter to [email protected]


----------

